# I was probably a bit of an ass today



## DiscoDan (Oct 7, 2020)

I belong to a few Facebook groups related to machining and on a group for bench-top machines someone posted a big-ass floor standing lathe for sale that definitely did not fit this group. What irritated me even more was that there was absolutely no information about the lathe other than a few pics, a location and a price. And not even pictures of tags or cast-in names...nothing. I see so many of these ads on Craigslist and FB Marketplace and and wonder WTF! How am I supposed to know if I want your crap if you don't tell me anything about your crap. So I went off on this person a little bit...no name calling...and I don't feel bad about it at all. I got a lot of crap from everyone too....probably deserved...but that's fine with me. I left the group.

Am I just a curmudgeon? Wait, don't answer that!


----------



## NC Rick (Oct 7, 2020)

You can't fix stupid?  I doubt the fellow would do well with the whole air conditioners to Eskimos thing. (global warming ruining that old joke?)

really, the old drill press I got last week was very poorly represented and since it was close, I sorta saw that as a potential opportunity.


----------



## kb58 (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm pretty much a grumpy guy, so I see no problem with cyber-slapping bonehead sellers who expect strangers to read their minds.


----------



## benmychree (Oct 7, 2020)

I feel the same way when I see those CL ads, but manage to refrain from negative comments; not always easy to do!


----------



## kb58 (Oct 7, 2020)

kb58 said:


> I'm pretty much a grumpy guy, so I see no problem with cyber-slapping bonehead sellers who expect strangers to read their minds.


Yeah I saw a "0.5hp" motor for sale on eBay, but the closeup picture of the label clearly showed that it was 5 hp. Could have gotten it cheap if I needed one. Point being, yes, sometimes bonehead sellers are an opportunity.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 7, 2020)

Facebook does that to people. That’s why I hang out here. 

John


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 7, 2020)

kb58 said:


> Yeah I saw a "0.5hp" motor for sale on eBay, but the closeup picture of the label clearly showed that it was 5 hp. Could have gotten it cheap if I needed one. Point being, yes, sometimes bonehead sellers are an opportunity.


All to often it’s a bonehead that is trying to hide or minimize a problem while asking premium price. Feigning ignorance is no reason to suffer fools. Personally that ad would have been spam to me and I hate spam.


----------



## Superburban (Oct 7, 2020)

I used to get some good deals off ebay by looking for things mislabeled, or wrong spelling, especially items that were to big to be shipped. I got several vehicles super cheap. figure you are bidding on it for parts, you cannot go wrong if it does not run. About 15 years ago, I got a great cross bed truck tool box for $10. When I went to pick it up, the guy had it in his driveway, and had his 10 year old or so kid answer the door.

I do not deal with face book, so cannot say anything about any groups there.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 7, 2020)

Superburban said:


> I do not deal with face book, so cannot say anything about any groups there.


I have never seen any reason for FacePlant, Tweeker, or InstaDump. So it doesn’t surprise me when stuff goes schwangle there. They make me grouchy just by their very premise.


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 7, 2020)

Breath weed hopper. If we got upset With every moron we run into, there would be time for little else. Easier said than done sometimes, but I try to just let it slide on buy.  No real advantage to letting someone else's stupidity cause you stress. Mike


----------



## Reddinr (Oct 7, 2020)

Mrwhoopie recently linked a craigslist advert. for a machine "used to make  Apollo Spaceshuttle parts".  Sometimes it is just plain funny!


----------



## westerner (Oct 7, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Facebook does that to people. That’s why I hang out here.
> 
> Yup. Times 10. I have no use for that stuff and never have.
> The dose of sanity and reason this forum offers is why I check in every single day.
> ...


----------



## vtcnc (Oct 8, 2020)

Deleted my FB account about three years ago now. No regrets - well, that isn't true. Marketplace is actually a good product. I use my father's account to find deals in VT. 

But I DON'T miss the politics and otherwise generally uninformed idiocy on FB. BTW, LinkedIN seems to have been infiltrated - the political posts, kitten GIFs and guilt generators seem to have been embraced as acceptable content. I probably will delete that account soon as well.


----------



## ArmyDoc (Oct 8, 2020)

The world is an unpleasant enough place.  I get how you feel, but I try not to add to the unpleasantness.  (and I'm not always successful either...)  But if someone does something dumb, why not chalk it up to them either not knowing better or having an absent minded moment?
If you're interested in their stuff, why not say, "I might be interested but I can't tell based on what you posted.  Please provide...."  At the very least you've helped them out, possibly it will reveal something helpful to you.  If you're not interested in their stuff, why bother?  It's not really worth your time to comment.


----------



## projectnut (Oct 8, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Just look at it this way you'd fit right in at PM


[mod edit]  the above comment was deleted due to snark.  Let's keep thing civil, guys!

I can't count the number of times I've heard negative comments about PM for the attitudes of some of their users.  Comments run from members being arrogant, to all knowing, to others that shouldn't be repeated.  Yet here we are seeing comments from some who detest this when being on the receiving end more that happy to dish it out.

Keep in mind this hobby like life has a learning curve. No one I know has all the answers to all the questions that might be asked.  People that advertise machines and tools could be doing it for a variety of reasons.  They could be attempting to help settle an estate, helping a disabled friend, unloading equipment they have no need for, interest in, or knowledge of condition  bought as part of an auction lot, or a thousand other reasons.

The seller could make statements about capability, wear, and reliability if they knew them or if they knew how to assess them.  If they don't have the knowledge or skills necessary to make accurate assessments it's best they don't.  Over the years I've looked at hundreds of machines, and by far the vast majority avoid condition assessments as they know it's only their opinion.  Ten people looking at the same machine could quite possibly have ten different opinions.  The easiest way to get information is to message or call the seller.  You'll know within seconds whether or not they have any knowledge of the history, condition, or capabilities of the machine.

If you have interest in a particular machine, and it's within a reasonable distance go and check it out.  You might be pleasantly surprised.  I've had several cases where the machine was far better than I expected.  Had the owner posted that information it would have been hard to believe given it's age.  Other times sellers have all but given away the machines.  They knew they didn't want or need them, but also knew if they were to advertise it as "free to a good home" the ad would attract all kinds of undesirables looking to turn a quick buck.

Keep in mind how you felt the last time someone berated you for something as inconsequential as not providing ALL the information they thought they should get.  When you put yourself in those shoes it isn't a good place to be.  You will quite probably remember it for some time to come, and be reluctant to put yourself in that position again if you can avoid it.  The next time your aunt, grandma, or close friend asks you to help selling something you may just decline to avoid a repeat of the same experience.


----------



## kb58 (Oct 8, 2020)

I've never used FB or Twitter because I see what it does to people. Anger, outrage, and narcissistic echo chambers, no thank you.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Oct 8, 2020)

Have a friend who is a private investigator for an attorney,he says Face Book is one of his best sources of information. Makes one think just a little.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 8, 2020)

benmychree said:


> I feel the same way when I see those CL ads, but manage to refrain from negative comments; not always easy to do!



I usually type my reply, then let it sit. After a while I delete it without ever posting it. Makes me feel better.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 8, 2020)

DiscoDan said:


> I belong to a few Facebook groups related to machining and on a group for bench-top machines someone posted a big-ass floor standing lathe for sale that definitely did not fit this group. What irritated me even more was that there was absolutely no information about the lathe other than a few pics, a location and a price. And not even pictures of tags or cast-in names...nothing. I see so many of these ads on Craigslist and FB Marketplace and and wonder WTF! How am I supposed to know if I want your crap if you don't tell me anything about your crap. So I went off on this person a little bit...no name calling...and I don't feel bad about it at all. I got a lot of crap from everyone too....probably deserved...but that's fine with me. I left the group.
> 
> Am I just a curmudgeon? Wait, don't answer that!


Bottom line is if there were strong guidelines and mods that did their job the OP wouldn’t have had to. The only other forum I’ve joined since finding H-M is one that doesn’t allow lurkers, you join, or not. And you’re vetted. The mods are present and one of the gang, just like H-M. It is a very calm focused bunch and none of the sniping and turmoil.


----------



## lis2323 (Oct 8, 2020)

vtcnc said:


> Deleted my FB account about three years ago now. No regrets - well, that isn't true. Marketplace is actually a good product. I use my father's account to find deals in VT.
> 
> But I DON'T miss the politics and otherwise generally uninformed idiocy on FB. BTW, LinkedIN seems to have been infiltrated - the political posts, kitten GIFs and guilt generators seem to have been embraced as acceptable content. I probably will delete that account soon as well.



Likewise. I use a fake name for selling on FB Marketplace. It may put off some potential buyers when you have no posts or history but I now have over forty 5 star ratings to give me credibility which helps. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kb58 (Oct 8, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> I usually type my reply, then let it sit. After a while I delete it without ever posting it. Makes me feel better.


I practice a similar thing here. I type up my angry reply, and if I find myself hesitating even a bit to hit Send, it's a indication that I need to delete it, and I do.


----------



## kb58 (Oct 8, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> All to often it’s a bonehead that is trying to hide or minimize a problem while asking premium price. Feigning ignorance is no reason to suffer fools. Personally that ad would have been spam to me and I hate spam.


Understood, but in this case, my point was that the person didn't realize what they had and priced it as if it was the low-value item. They were doing the opposite of asking a premium price. Maybe you weren't responding to my post... hard to know context in forums sometimes.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 8, 2020)

In every post and PM I do, I consider the recipient as a human being, and needs to be treated with dignity.  Even when they are behaving very badly, there's no reason to return the feeling.


----------



## DiscoDan (Oct 8, 2020)

I don't condone what I did and in the future will let it pass just like I have done up to that point. Use my experience as a cautionary warning!


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 8, 2020)

kb58 said:


> Understood, but in this case, my point was that the person didn't realize what they had and priced it as if it was the low-value item. They were doing the opposite of asking a premium price. Maybe you weren't responding to my post... hard to know context in forums sometimes.


Sorry, I kinda melded your post and the OP’s post. Everybody has vastly different experiences of the net by POV and AI herding of what we see and are directed to. But I can see where there is a mis post in your favor but my searches around here turn up folks who don’t know what they have so I think they do a quick search and come up with a price that often close to new. And yes, written word is often hard to get what was trying to be conveyed.


----------

